# S-Off, Superuser installed via CMW, phone does not have root access?



## Rythmyc

Title says it all, phone is S-Off, CWM installed, Superuser installed via CWM, yet root access is denied? Now for the real mind bender. Wifi Tether works, but nothing else that requires root. Any fixes for this? Superuser won't update either, lack of root access.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Did you install just the SuperUser.apk? SuperUser requires a set of binaries as well. If you do have those installed and its still not working, then you would probably be better off installing a rooted ROM from clockwork. There are a few modded stock ROMs out there with root access rolled in. Personally I recommend Myn's Warm TwoPointThree


----------



## Rythmyc

Both done, that's why i'm so confused about it. I'm going to try installing a new busybox, if that doesn't work, i'm gonna try the UN-signed Superuser.


----------



## kb112

I don't use CWM, but I saw on XDA that peeps had issues with it. I don't know if it was specifically with Revolutionary or another reason. But I have seen threads on it. Try running TWRP, just for the hell of it. You can always flash back to cwm.

Sent from my PG86100 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## pnoozi

I'm pretty sure this is a bug with Superuser. Sounds like the bug where it gives 1 app root access, then does nothing when future apps ask.

Reflash Superuser then immediately run the Update Fixer from the Market.


----------



## tommyg981

run UID mismatches fix in AmonRa recovery. It is under the "other" option. Then update binaries.


----------



## lawnguy

I seem to be having all sorts of trouble with all of this on my replazcement phone I have yet to get past the second fastboot on revolutionary, then all of my roms I have tried su's and binaries and roms. Everytime I start playing with terminal emulator my rom starts to lag and crash, boot loop etc. Even just doing getpropril.MSL.... help!!!!


----------



## SuperDiva

@Lawnguy what hboot version are you having this issue with?


----------

